# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή Κλούβας

## Κωνσταντίνος.

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθια σας σχετικά με την κατασκευή μιας κλούβας για τα ζεμπράκια μου μιας και θέλω λίγο ακόμα χώρο .
Θα ήθελα να κατασκευάσω μια κλούβα διαστάσεων : 
Ύψος : 1,5 μέτρο
Μήκο : 1 μέτρο
Βάθος : 60 εκ.

Θα έχει και πόδια 30 εκατοστών ωστε να μην ακουμπά κατευθείαν το έδαφος . Η κλούβα θα είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο και γιαυτό θα τοποθετώ και nailon το χειμώνα γύρω γύρω . Έχω σκευτεί στο κάτω μέρος (οπου θα μπεί στο σιρτάρι) να έχει λίγο nailon οπου θα ενώνεται με το κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού με 2 γαντζάκια ώστε να αποτρέψω διαφυγές ενώ το σιρτάρι θα λείπει για την αλλαγή άμμου .

Σαν σκελετό μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω dexion , πλέγμα δεν έχω σκευτεί αλλά σίγουρα κάτι με μικρές τρύπες γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε ζεμπράκια είναι αυτά αλλά μπορεί αργότερα να τοποθετήσω μερικά άλλα ωδικά οπου σκεύτομαι να προσθέσω στο μπαλκόνι μου κάποια στιγμή   ::  και το συρτάρι να το κατασκευάσω απο ξύλο ? ή κάτι άλλο   ::   ?

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθια σας σχετικά με τα υλικά οπου θα χρεισιμοποιήσω και μερικές καλές ιδέες και κριτικές για την γενική ιδέα που έχω στο μυαλό μου .

----------


## tasrek

Το συρτάρι μπορεις να το φτιάξεις και από λαμαρίνα. Νομίζω πως θα είναι πιο ελαφρύ και εύχρηστο. Ένα ξύλινο συρτάρι 1χ0,6 θα είναι εφιάλτης.

Ίσως να έκανες λίγο ψηλότερα τα πόδια δένοντάς τα μεταξύ τους για καλύτερη συνοχή.

Επίσης να μελετήσεις την ευχρηστία της κλούβας που θα κατασκευάσεις. Που θα βγάλεις την πόρτα, τι σύρμα να χρησιμοποιήσεις, που και πως θα τοποθετήσεις ταΐστρες και ποτίστρες κλπ.  :: 

Είναι ζόρικη δουλειά. Καλό κουράγιο.  ::

----------


## michael

η ιδεα σου παντως ειναι πολυ καλη!!σκεφτομαι και εγω να κανω κατι παρομιο στο μελλον!!!ποσα ζεμπρακια θα φιλοψενησει η κλουβα???  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Δεν θα τα βάλω όλα μέσα πάντως   ::   ::   , θα βάζω μέσα τα μικρά ωστε να έχουν χώρο για πτήσεις ωστε να εξασκί  ::  σουν τους μυς τους   :winky:

----------


## jk21

εδω εχω διαφορες ιδεες
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?cat=2251

εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με την αλουμινοκατασκευη με δοκους γαλβανισμενου λευκης ηλεκτροστατικης βαφης (δεν φθειρεται) αλουμινιου  :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Δες και κάτι σχετικό από τη δική μου κατασκευή ...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες σας , θα ψάξω λίγο ακόμα και μετά θα τη σχεδιάσω σαν κατασκευή .

----------


## tasrek

Φίλε PAIANA ωραία η κατασκευή σου  ::  . Μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις τι διαστάσεις έχει και πόσο κόστισε στο περίπου;

----------


## PAIANAS

Η κατασκευή έχει διαστάσεις 2 χ 2 χ0.60 βάθος ..χωρισμένη σε 4 διαμερίσματα ..Το καλύτερο που δε φαίνεται ,είναι ότι μέσα από τα πορτάκια έχει μπει αλυσίδα ανά 1,5 πόντους ,ώστε βάζοντας το χέρι να μην δραπετεύουν τα πουλιά ..
Η δυσκολία ήταν στο διπλό πλέγμα (μέσα -έξω)που δε διακρίνεται, για να αποφύγω επιθέσεις αρπακτικών και γάτας 
Επειδή έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μονωτικό dow στην οροφή ,σκεπή από ασφραλτικό κεραμίδι και πιατάκια από αλουμίνιο ..η όλη κατασκευή στοίχισε περίπου 400 ευρώ .

----------


## michael

πραγματικα καταπληκτικη η κατασκευη σου!!!πως ενονεις τα σηδερα??  :eek:

----------


## PAIANAS

Αν εννοείς το dexion με τις βίδες που φαίνονται .
Αν σκοπεύετε να φτιάξετε κάτι παρόμοιο και για ότι χρειαστείτε η για τυχόν απορίες ,ρωτήστε ..  ::

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα κλουβί-βιτρίνα για το μπαλκόνι για τα παραδείσια. Εχω ενα παλιό κομοδίνο 120χ72χ40 χωρίς συρτάρια για πέταμα, και λεω να το φτιάξω κλουβί. 
Μέσα στω κλουβί θα βάλω μια μακρύ λάμπα.

Εχω πάρει κουνελοσυρμα και θα φτιάξω τη πρόσοψη. 
1) Πως να συνδέετε το κομοδίνο με τη πρόσοψη? με τι?...? ... that is the question...
2) Πως και από τι να φτιάξω το συρτάρι για το πάτωμα? Συρτάρια απο το κομοδίνο δεν έχω...
3) Πρέπει να σηκώσω το κομοδίνο αυτο 50-70 εκατοστά πιο πάνω. ΝΑ έχει βάση δηλαδή. Είναι πολύ βαρύ. Πάνω σε τι μπορώ να το βάλω για να μην βλέπουν τα πουλάκια μόνο τα πόδια μας?
4) Το Ξύλο του είναι βαμμένο απο έξω... ίσως θα ενοχλεί στα πουλάκια?  Καταλαβαίνω οτι το φυσικό ξύλο και μη βαμμένο ειναι καλύτερο...
Όμως σε αυτί τη περίπτωση ή το πετάω ή το κάνω κλουβί...

Αν έχετε κάποιες ιδέες για τη βοήθεια, τες δέχομαι όλες )))

----------


## PAIANAS

Κατ αρχάς αυτό που βλέπω δεν είναι κουνελόσυρμα ,είναι πλέγμα και είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το κουνελόσυρμα ..
Υπάρχουν όμως έτοιμες προσόψεις σε αρκετές διαστάσεις, που έχουν και πορτάκια και θήκες για ταϊστρες ..αλλιώς πρέπει να αυτοσχεδιάσεις ..  
1.Το κομοδίνο με την πρόσοψη θα το ενώσεις με βίδα και ροδέλα η ακόμα καλύτερα με ένα καρφάκι σε σχήμα V που υπάρχει σε πολλά μαγαζιά και θα χρειαστεί να το καρφώσεις ..
2. Θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις από μέσα τους οδηγούς των συρταριών ώστε να μη μαζεύουν κουτσουλιές/ακαθαρσίες και να είναι πιο εύκολο το καθάρισμα ..
3. Θα βάψεις με οικολογικό (μάλλον λευκό ) χρώμα (ριπολίνη νερού )το εσωτερικό ,ώστε να μην υπάρχουν πόροι και γωνιές (για αποφυγή ψείρας).
4.Θα πρότεινα χαμηλά στην πρόσοψη να καρφώσεις ένα πηχάκι (μπορεί και μεταλλικό ) που να αφήνει από κάτω περίπου  έναν πόντο κενού , για να μπαινοβγαίνει το ταψάκι καθαρισμού.
Το ταψάκι μπορείς να το φτιάξεις από ανοξείδωτη λαμαρίνα (λεπτή) με γωνιά ,σε οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί με σιδερικά η να πάρεισ λαμαρίνα και να την ενώσεις με γωνιά ώστε να τραβιέται ..
5. Για να ανέβεις 50-70 πόντους πρέπει να κάνεις ποδαράκια από ξύλο η από λαμαρίνα η αλουμίνιο (γωνιά η τετράγωνο ) σαν αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν στις περιφράξεις, συνδεδεμένα με χ ενδιάμεσα ώστε να πατήσει η κλούβα ..
Αυτά από μένα αν και θα πρότεινα αν είναι να μπεις στη διαδικασία , να φτιάξεις κάτι εξ αρχής όπως το θέλεις , χωρίς τους περιορισμούς του συγκεκριμένου κουτιού...

----------


## tasrek

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον Νίκο, το έπιπλο από μόνο του είναι πολύ βαρύ και για να σταθεί σε βάση χρειάζεται μια στιβαρή κατασκευή. Υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να κάνεις τόσες προσπάθειες και τόσα έξοδα για να το διαμορφώσεις σε κλούβα που στο τέλος μπορεί να μην έχεις τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα και να μείνει άχρηστο. Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου ή του άντρα σου καλύτερα να φτιάξεις ένα από την αρχή που θα είναι και ελαφρότερη κατασκευή αλλά θα το κάνεις και στα μέτρα που θέλεις.  ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Ο άντρας μου έχει πιο σοβαρά πράγματα να ασχολείται. Εγω το φτιάχνω το κλουβί όπως μωρό μόνη μου... Ο στόχος είναι να φτιάξω ενα κλουβί με μικρο ή μηδενικό κόστο. Δηλαδή 15-20 ευρώ. 
Εχω μόνο 3 Gouldians αυτή τη στιγμή. Ειναι νωρίς ακόμα να σκέφτομαι να σχεδιάσω κατι μεγάλο και ακριβό. Μακάρι θα πάμε καλά με τη αναπαραγωγή τους και ίσως σε ενα χρόνο θα αρχίσω να φτιάχνω κάτι πιο άνετο και πιο μεγάλο.

Τα χεράκια μου πιάνουν, ώμος δεν εχω τα εργαλεία.
Τα ποδαράκια στο κλουβί δεν θα κάνω...πρέπει να βρω κατι άλλο...(άλλο ενα κομοδίνο ή δυο μικρά για να το βάλλω πάνω)
Και το βάψιμο μέσα δεν χρειάζεται πιστεύω.
Ολα τα άλλα θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω. Δεν ξέρω με ποιο τρόπο...ώμος θα προσπαθήσω.

----------


## tasrek

θα σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά με 15-20 ευρώ μου φαίνεται αδύνατον να γίνει. Το βάψιμο στο λέμε γιατί το ξύλο είναι υλικό με πόρους και μπορεί είτε να αναπτυχθούν βακτήρια ή να αποτελέσει και φωλιά για ψείρες ή ακάρεα.
 Η βάση καλό είναι να μην είναι ξύλινη διότι αν βραχεί το έπιπλο που θα βάλεις για βάση θα σαπίσει.
 Πάντως πριν ξεκινήσεις την κατασκευή θα πρότεινα να σχεδιάσεις στο μυαλό σου κάθε εργασία που θα κάνεις διότι θα διαπιστώσεις ότι η εφαρμογή απέχει πολύ από την πράξη. (το διαπίστωσα εγώ φέτος με μια ιδιοκατασκευή που κόντεψε να με τρελάνει  ::  )

----------


## Windsa

Οποιος ξέρει ας να μου πει τι λάμπα να πάρω για να τη βάλλω στο κλουβί. Επειδή η όραση τον πουλιών διαφέρει αρκετά από τη δικη μας χρεάζεται μια λάμπα με κατάλληλο φωτισμό και χρώμα του φωτός, σταθερή συχνότητα κ.τ.λ.

Αν κάποιος έχει βάλει λάμπα μέσα στο κλουβί ας να μου πει παρακαλώ τι λάμπα έβαλε.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα εγώ έχω αγοράσει αυτή τη λάμπα για τα Gouldian  μου.
http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php? ... =13&lan=en

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Tην παράγγειλα από το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Windsa

Το κλουβί είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο.
Παράγγειλα τη λάμπα Arcadia Compact for Birds. Thenks Κωνσταντίνε. Στη φωτογραφία είναι άλλη λάμπα για δοκιμή.

Ώμος ανησυχώ για ενα πράγμα: η λάμπα δεν παράγει πολύ θερμότητα, ώμος το ξύλο (που είναι 2 πόντους κοντά) θερμαίνεται αρκετά...

Αν θα κατεβάσω τη λάμπα πιο κάτω θα ειναι επικίνδυνη για πουλιά (θα δοκιμάσουν να κάτσουν πάνω της). Αν θα βάλλω κανένα γυάλινο plafon δεν θα περνάνε UV ακτίνες που εκπέμπει η λάμπα Arcadia.

Τι να κάνω?
Πόσο ασφαλές είναι?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κατεβασε την λαμπα ποιο κατω...και "καλυψε" την με ενα "κουτι" απο το πλεγμα που εκανες την προσωψη...ισως...

----------


## Windsa

Παίζει κι αυτό... αλλά θα φάει πολύ χώρο...

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω, ίσως τζάμπα πανικοβάλλομαι... 
Δεν καίει το ξύλο, απλά είναι θερμό... και μόνο σε μικρο σημείο ακριβώς πάνω απο τι λάμπα (2χ6 πόντους ασ πούμε)...

----------


## vagelis76

Πωλίνα,αν τη λάμπα δε την έβαζες στη πλάτη της κλούβας και την έβαζες στην οροφή??(της κλούβα)
έτσι θα ήταν κάθετη στα πουλιά και δε μπορούσαν να καθίσουν επάνω και σίγουρα δε θα θερμαινόταν και το ξύλο της οροφής.

----------


## Windsa

Βαγγέλη, η λάμπα είναι 16-17 εκατοστά μάκρος...έτσι θα πάρει πολύ χώρο (σχεδόν 1/3 από το ύψος κλουβιού). Θέλω να είναι κάπου στη γωνία δίπλα στο τοίχο και ταβάνι, να μη τραβάει και πολύ προσοχή τον πουλιών.

----------


## tonis!

πωλινα τελικα τι διαστασεις εχει το κλουβι σου και τι υλικο εβαλες στο εδαφος του κλουβιου?  :winky:   ::  





 ::

----------


## Windsa

η διάσταση της κλούβας είναι 120χ72χ40
και στο πάτο έβαλα μη αρωματική άμμο για γάτα.

Το μονο πράγμα που δεν μου αρέσει ότι η κλούβα είναι στο πάτωμα. Δεν βρήκα τίποτα να την ανεβάσω πιο πάνω,  το κομοδίνο αυτό είναι πολύ βαρύ.

----------


## adreas

Όλα  καλά  είναι  αλλά  αυτή  η  πόρτα  με  αυτούς  τους  μικρούς  δαίμονες  είναι  πολύ μεγάλη  προσπάθησε  να  βάλεις  αλυσίδες  η  κάτι  άλλο.  :winky:

----------


## Windsa

Thenks.
Τη μεγάλη πόρτα την έκανα για να μπορώ να κάνω γενικό καθαρισμό όταν τα πουλια δεν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί. Για να μην βγάζω πάλι το πίσω τύχo.
...καθημερινά χρησιμοποιώ της δυο μικρές πόρτες δεξιά κι αριστερά από τη μεγάλη.

----------


## vagelis76

Πωλίνα σε κατάστημα μεγάλης αλυσίδας με εργαλεία και εξοπλισμό σπιτιού είδα προχτές κάτι inox ποδαράκι σούπερ!!!!!Και μάλιστα σε διάφορα ύψη,αν βιδώσεις 6-8 στη βάση θα είναι πολύ καλά πιστεύω.Και ακόμα καλύτερα αν μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις και ενισχυμένα ροδάκια,πολύ βολικό!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα στην πλάτη της κλούβας τι υλικό έχεις βάλει;

----------


## Paul.

πολύ καλό .. πως βαλατε τις ποτιστρες και τις ταιστρες?  :Character0005:  ::

----------


## teo24

Ομορφο.....Εγω θα επερνα μια γωνια deχιοn 2μετρα,θα την εκοβα στα 4 και θα την εβαζα με περαστες βιδες και παξιμαδια στις γωνιες τις κατασκευης.Αντε και μια στο κεντρο για να μην κανει κοιλια το ξυλο ιδικα με την υγρασια.

----------

